# Keeping coleslaw fresh



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

How do you do it?

I made some cole slaw Sunday, cabbage, carrots and a little onion. I made a vinegar based dressing, portioned out what I wanted to eat that night and mixed them in a tupperware type container. The rest of the slaw I kept in a glass bowl with a plastic lid. I opened up the container to have some last night and it had the faintest brown tint starting, so I smelled, tasted and went ahead and mixed some up with the dressing. I still feel fine (yay)    I wouldn't say it was so much brown as it was not bright green (and fresh) looking anymore. I have read that cutting cabbage can cause it to go brown.

I've had cream based slaw, that was already mixed, keep for a few days without doing anything except separating a little. 

So I guess my question is, is it better to mix up the slaw and dressing and store it that way, regardless of dressing type? It would appear to be, at least colorwise speaking. When I used to buy bagged coleslaw I could portion out a little without the rest of the bag turning brown.... it would turn slimy before changing color, so it was easier to tell it was bad. I'm not sure if a slight color change is actually "bad", or if it's just getting close.

What say ye, besides to make less slaw next time?


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 6, 2008)

*Fresh cole slaw!*

 I mix all the ingredients for my cole slaw and keep it in a _covered ceramic casserole_ _dish_ in my refrigerator. It stays fresh.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

That's kind of what I was thinking, Max. That the dressing might have some sort of preservative quality to it.
Thanks


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are using a vinegar based dressing, the vinegar probably started the pickling process immediately.  No harm done, although the flavor may change if left too long.


----------

